# updating apache22 failed



## hirohitosan (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi there.
I just update my ports:

```
portsnap fetch update
portupgrade -ca
```
an I got 
	
	



```
*** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! www/apache22 (apache-2.2.15_5)	(install error)
```
I checked /usr/ports/UPDATING and it's says:





> 20100518:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/apr0, devel/apr1, www/apache20, www/apache22
> AUTHOR: pgollucci@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


I followed the instructions: [CMD=""]pkg_delete -f apache-2.\*[/CMD] and [CMD=""]portupgrade -f -o devel/apr1 devel/apr[/CMD] and try to reinstall [CMD=""]portinstall www/apache22[/CMD], but it failed
	
	



```
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100602-15373-1obj4a6-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! www/apache22	(unknown build error)
```
What was wrong?
Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2010)

Will you _please_ post ports questions in the ports forum? _Thanks_.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd suggest starting with a new config for Apache (make rmconfig).


----------



## hirohitosan (Jun 2, 2010)

I did [cmd=""]make rmconfig[/cmd]and I tried to reistall [cmd=""]portmaster /usr/ports/www/apache22[/cmd]and I got the same message:
	
	



```
===>  Checking if devel/apr1 already installed
===>   apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.2.1.3.9_1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of devel/apr1
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.

===>>> make failed for www/apache22
===>>> Aborting update
```
I reinstalled apr1 and reinstall apache and it works!
thanks


----------

